# Do rats like snow?



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello I have two baby rats named Sasha and Sheebah and I was wondering if rats liked snow. I live in northwestern Pennsylvania, right in the snow belt and I was wondering if I could bring I tiny bit if snow in my house and see if my rats like it. But I didn't know if it was alright for them to be in snow. Opinions please!


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

As long as its clean and in small amount then I don't see the harm. I gave my girls some "home made" snow last week (I made it via snow cone machine because New Jersey is destined to go without a flake this year!) They seemed to like it until the itty bitty snowman started to melt on their paws, then it was off with Frosty's head, morbid but they were so cute doing it ♥


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

CarolineRose said:


> As long as its clean and in small amount then I don't see the harm. I gave my girls some "home made" snow last week (I made it via snow cone machine because New Jersey is destined to go without a flake this year!) They seemed to like it until the itty bitty snowman started to melt on their paws, then it was off with Frosty's head, morbid but they were so cute doing it ♥


ROTFL. Ratties!


----------



## Duckfook (Feb 13, 2014)

Whether or not rats enjoy snow is still yet to be determined. Rats are an extremely difficult species to analyze. The variables are far more hindering than with most other species. 

Many believe that February 12th of 2014 should be documented as a key moment when rats were scared of snow. This is a highly likely possibility. Other rumors suggest that, "The Leader of One," rat akted in a kowardly manner. The truth will likely never be known. The only faktual information that remains from this date in history suggests that "he whose name must not be spoken," will be given every advantage possible by big money.

If you're going to rule the world, you better start out as a rat. Rats know how to break the chain and climb up.


----------



## RatloverDan (Jul 21, 2013)

It doesn't snow often where I live in the UK. 

So when it did I grabbed some and put it in the bath with the rats. 

They were curious but then spent the next 10 minutes peeing all over it!! 

It was worth a try! Hopefully yours will enjoy it more than mine did!!


----------

